# Colnago guy tries a S works tarmac sl2



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

today I had a flat 3rd one after thinking how long it had been since I had one. anyway after running out of tubes and patches I stopped by a bike dealer(specialized) for some air and a new tube. I have ridden for 35 years and can own anything I want. I have a steel custom I have had for 25 years(Holland) and currently a steel Merckx a Colnago C 50(carbon) and an Isaac Sonic (german carbon) I also have the luxury of being able to try almost any high end frame due to the shops here. I have ridden almost everything made except Pinarello (ugly).
I have great admiration for COLNAGO, DEROSA, TIME and maybe LOOK except they don't fit me well.
Best bikes I have tried or owned have been my C-50 a Time pro team, 
Cervelo R3 and one particular high end Trek Madone. 
I like a beautiful bike I like comfortable to some degree,
I like stiff climbers.
Only once has a bike stood out as especially different the Cervelo R3
TODAY I was lured to the left over SL2 Tarmac S-Works Holy ****!!
This thing was a test drive just to add to my catolog of trying out frames
The bike exploded when pedaled (as in shot forward) I was amazed and then I tried it again even better.. sprinted and it was like a live horse. and comfortable to a great degree.
I am an Italian and like my Colnagos DeRosas etc... this thing was amazing
my question to you all is AM I DELUDED!! I mean this was never on my radar I considered these Specialized well "rock hoppers" not in a league with my snobby Nago.
Is this thing really this good??? I am ready to buy but never do while in "heat"
anyone who has this frame and experience on a C-50 would be especially helpful
let me know what you think... and you are not missing anything from Colnago except better finish and a great history.
JOHN....money burning a hole.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Substitute Pinarello for Colnago and I've got pretty much the same story, including the Italian heritage. I was looking for a more affordable rig for wet weather training. I picked up a 2010 SL3 S-Works on ebay. It may cost half what a Dogma lists for but it most certainly is not half the bike. Light & snappy. I'm not trading in my Pina's but this S-works maybe too good for "rain bike" duties.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting how we put so much into tradition in any given field of endeavor. I've always admired Italian bikes and the Campagnolo mystique, even though, as a mechanical engineer, I see the technology/performance of the 'newcomers' being quite inventive and excellent. After so many decades of tech/design advancements that seem to be shared by all builders, I really don't believe the old guard is always the leader, and the field has leveled substantially. I've owned Land Rovers for my off road adventures (still have one) and my friends with Toyotas get to the same remote places that I do. I still admire the Land Rover heritage, but the differences have diminished. Never lose your pride of ownership!

I ride a newer Specialized, and if I were put on a high end european machine now, I may not be as happy. I would, however, feel more historically significant.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't misunderstand me because I love Tarmacs, but IMO if someone is seeking out a bike with history/ heritage/ panache, they'll most certainly be looking at lugged or fillet brazed steel, not CF, alu or even TIG'd steel. Well, maybe a Pigarelli.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

ciclisto -- I have to agree with you. I ride a Time, and before that I rode a Nag, I went to a local shop to try out a SRAM Red Group a couple years ago. They happened to have the group affixed to an S Works Specialized, I can't remember the exact model. Anyway, the Red was noisy and felt cheesy compared to my Campy Chorus, but the Specialized frame truly impressed me. Alive and responsive. It felt rigid as heck, but it still seemed to veritably float over road imperfections.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*mapei*

I think I met you once at the tour of california,, I think the first one in long beach you had a colnago and were wearing a Mapei multi colot jersey and hat. older like me could that have been you.??


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't have experience on a Colnago but am on my second S-Works Tarmac. I started out on the original 2006 Tarmac SL. It was light handled razor sharp but was a bit flexy in the climbs and after a couple of years the bottom bracket developed a creak. 

After some bone head hit me and destroyed my Tarmac I was left to rebuild my bike using what parts I could salvage and the insurance money (damn cash value). What I finally settled on being a poor father of 5 with a wife in school full time was a Tarmac SL2 that the local shop I used to work at hooked me up with. 

I also made the switch from DuraAce to Sram and couldn't be happier. The SL2 is smoother ride yet is stiffer at the bottom bracket which results in better power transfer (not that I produce all that much power). 

The Sram group is fantastic, while the shifts are not as "light" and quiet as Shimano they are spot on every time and the drive train is nice and quiet. I think those that experience noise from Sram Red drivetrains need to consider if the group is using the powerdome cassette which acts like a speaker as the chain rolls over it. Switch out the Power Dome for a Shimano or Power Glide cassette (like the pros) and the drive train becomes nice and quiet pedaling along. 

Sorry that I'm not much help with comparing the Colnago but I can say I love my SL2 and look forward to graduation day and more expendable income so I can jump on an SL3 or 4 or what ever they have at the time. 

Oh and having a "fun" classic lugged steel bike for casual centuries and training (sit and let others oogle) rides would be great fun.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

well, me, like to try many different bikes.

have owned Giant TCR Advanced SL, Jamis Xenith SL, Colnago CLX, Cervelo RS and now a SL2.

that being said, the SL2 is stiff stiff stiff, and very snappy on climbs. it is a great ride on smooth tarmac, but here is the difference, when it gets rough, i do not enjoy this frame as much as the Advanced SL or the CLX. They are just smoother to me, same saddle, tires, and wheelset and pressure. Do not get me wrong- it climbs and descends great, but on crappy tarmac it is not the best. no pun intended. 

that is why i still ride custom steel, on varied terrain with absolute confidence, just different tools to accomplish different agendas.

so keep your other beauties or in the long run or you will be sorry....


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have had the Colnago and I own 2 Looks, I now also own a '10 Specialized Roubaix Pro with SR 11 on it. Many of my friends had been buying these bikes lately and I couldn't understand why. I was happy with my 586 and my Colnago Dream! After test riding one I was as impressed as the OP. My LBS had had a 2010 frame on the wall and I got it for a great price. I immediately built it up with a group off one of the bikes I wasn't riding a lot and let's just say the rest has been history. I have been spending far more time on my Roubaix lately than any of my other bikes.


----------

